# PC Linux OS and Backtrack 2 Boot Intergration??



## Fuse-Wire (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey guys.
I'm currently using the latest version of PC Linux and also Backtrack 2. Problem is i can only run one or the other, is there any way i can get the backtrack BOOT to be added to the PC Linux BOOT menu on startup?
Just can't be bothered constantly installing and Formating OS's to switch from one to the other, all help will be much appreciated!


----------



## xfire (Jan 26, 2008)

You have to edit your grub file to make it see both the distro's
Google for tutorials in editing grub.
Or try getting super grub(use google again), might help.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a good link on Grub configuration. http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm

Looks confusing at first, but once you get in there and start doing it, it starts to make more sense.


----------

